# "Trash" v Feuergarten, 2 years old



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

My perfect dog. Better than anything I could have hoped for. The last two years have felt like no time at all, I am so incredibly enamored with her and grateful to her breeder each and every day. 




























And a bunch of obedience photos from the last few months, big thanks to @Spetzio for her help with those!! 

Wearing our Feuergarten German Shepherds shirt from her breeder, how gorgeous is that logo?































































From earlier in the spring


















IPO handler mic drop? Synchronized monkey dancing? Who knows!




































Lap dog!









Believe it or not, this is NOT a custom snapback. fionapup actually sent me a link to this LOL



























And sneaking in one of each of the Belgians!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Simply put...Stunning.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

:grin2:Gorgeous indeed!


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Love seeing photos of your dog. She is gorgeous! Good photography too.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone, I am so incredibly proud of her


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Fantastic! You can clearly see what a wonderful relationship you have with her. Awesome photography too!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful dog and photos love the collar!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

The hats a nice touch, Lol. Really nice pics.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Stunning! 
What beautiful photos to look at! 
Stunning dog
Stunning background
And I love your hair, hahaha


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Steve Strom said:


> The hats a nice touch, Lol. Really nice pics.


I'm definitely wearing that hat when I trial LOL Last trial I attended (as a spectator) I started getting referred to as trash girl, hah



KaiserAus said:


> Stunning!
> What beautiful photos to look at!
> Stunning dog
> Stunning background
> And I love your hair, hahaha


Thank you so much (on all counts haha!)!! After 20+ years of long hair I said forget about it and had it chopped off, I like this length a lot too!


----------



## Gregc (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow. Just..... Wow! Beautiful, and a wonderful companion, I'm sure.


----------

